# Horses drinking more water



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Any of you noticed your horses drinking more water now? Caddy is even drinking in-between his hard feed. My guess is that because my 2 boys have hay at night and hay in the field (with all the snow and ice they can't get anything else) it is making him more thirsty ...... he is a resourceful boy though if the water bucket in the field freezes during the day he breaks it!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

No.... although I have been turning him out in the mornings and he has been digging in the snow to get through to the grass..... so I am reckoning that he is getting a lot of fluids out of the snow and grass...... Pamx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Quite a late reply I know but my mare was drinking loads over the xmas period and when we had all the snow!! We were putting the hay in the field but our horses were more interested in digging for grass so turned out being a total waste of hay!! lol


----------

